# NX2000 for parts.



## Daishi (Jul 31, 2002)

I've come accross an NX2000, I've got the rear disc brakes and I'm thinking of taking the custom wheels (which aren't too bad looking and for a decent price), but is there anything else worth taking off an NX2000 for a Sentra? I really can't think of anything, but that's why I asked. ;-P Thanks.


----------



## Daishi (Jul 31, 2002)

*Oh, by the way.*

Oh, by the way. The engine was torched, so pretty much everything under the hood is toast, but the rest of the car is in fairly good shape.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I assume you're going to be getting the AD22VF front brakes as well? You'll also want to grab the MC, your MC now is not the same as the one used to run 4 wheel discs. What year is the car? If you're getting the parts cheap enough, grab the ECU out of it, you could resell that for $100. Since you're in my area, where's some good places to get B13 parts? I rarely see them at the yards I go to. I've only seen on B13 SE-R at a yard and it had already been stripped of anything worthwhile, front brakes, engine, tranny, ECU.


----------



## Daishi (Jul 31, 2002)

*What is MC?*

What is the MC that you speak of? I don't know if it was included in the 'hardware'. I'll have to ask. Most of the parts that I find are on the internet, scavanging here and there. For general parts, O'Reilly's does really well. Other than that, I haven't found any real good places. Everybody has parts for Honda (Acura) and domestic.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Master Cylinder. If you want to add rear discs AD7HA and the front discs AD22VF from that NX2K to your your car you'll want to replace your existing Master Cylinder which has the 13/16" cylinder bore with the one from the NX2K which has a 7/8" cylinder bore. The boosters are the same so yours will work fine. I thought you'd found this car at a junkyard.  Lakeside Auto Recyclers has a few B13's on occasion and they're like $35 all you can carry. They have a shitty location off of locust by the airport and they have a more organized location across the road from U-Pull-It North, off of 13th and Grace. U-Pull-It I don't check all that often, they charge too much and have assholes that run the places. I'll check it if I really need something and the Lakeside places don't have it. Roger's Foreign might have stuff but it'll cost you. I think they quoted me like $60 for a used taillight when I can buy one new for less than that. Most auto recyclers are morons in the first place.  I wish I could find a B13 that I can snag some power window motors out of, I'll likely have to get those online.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

i want teh center console, you know the thing the ebrack goes through I"llt ake that


----------



## Daishi (Jul 31, 2002)

*So, it will work?*

So, the master cylinder that the sentra has will work with the upgraded brakes, just not optimally?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I don't know for sure, I would suppose it would, but if it were me I'd swap out the MC, it's easy enough to do and will bolt right in. I figure there's a good reason why Nissan put a different MC in the SE-R's and NX's (actually any B13 with ABS has 4-wheel discs and will have the right MC) and it wasn't because they liked the extra cost of having to use two different ones.


----------



## Runegod (Oct 17, 2019)

Daishi said:


> I've come accross an NX2000, I've got the rear disc brakes and I'm thinking of taking the custom wheels (which aren't too bad looking and for a decent price), but is there anything else worth taking off an NX2000 for a Sentra? I really can't think of anything, but that's why I asked. ;-P Thanks.


The nx2000 is pretty rare people with them would pay for spare parts such as i


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Runegod said:


> The nx2000 is pretty rare people with them would pay for spare parts such as i


Daishi's post was 16-years ago; I don't think you're going to get an answer from him.


----------



## Runegod (Oct 17, 2019)

Damn didnt notice good looks


----------

